# Majek illusion trolling motor



## lathamd (Jul 8, 2015)

I am going to be a first time bay boat owner. I am having an illusion put together, the only thing I have not installed is a trolling motor. My question is, do I really need one? I have been on a lot of other boats of all types all having trolling motors. None of them ever use the trolling motor. I shallow water we drifted.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

No you don't. I don't even have a boat and yet I probably catch more fish than most on this forum


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Post this in the boating forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I find the trolling motor to be a great tool in the boat. It has its purpose. If can change your style of fishing greatly depending on where you fish. I use mine just about every time my boat hits the water. I love using it when chasing bait, or birds. Its so much quieter and allows you to keep up with the schools. If you are fishing cuts or bayous, it allows you to move freely through there and cover larger stretch of water and pin point fish. On days where there is little to no wind, and you don't want too, or the water is too deep to wade, trolling motors allow you move quickly and quietly. I will never have a boat without one. They are expensive, they get in the way some times, but they have their purpose. Plenty of folks have used them to get back when the outboard died

Minn Kota Riptide bow mount is your best option. Like them much better than the motorguide.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

You don't need one, unless you have even more money burning a hole in your pocket. I just drift, and always have. To me, a trolling motor is more hassle than its worth.


----------

